# Another new guy from VA



## Lvl1Range (Mar 31, 2021)

You found the right place. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Pathfinder27.


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Dyehard (Dec 17, 2020)

Welcome from Alabama


----------



## JBolding (Nov 13, 2020)

Welcome!!


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## Owenschris (Jun 6, 2021)

Welcome from Maryland


----------



## NotoriousPolak (Jun 20, 2021)

Welcome! I am in MD


----------



## RolndTheHdlsThmpsnGnner (Oct 2, 2021)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Eg0rd0n (Nov 20, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk from NE


----------



## Bladeperdue (Nov 30, 2020)

Welcome to AT


----------



## mlarreur (5 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## Coralx (5 mo ago)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## wateree21 (Oct 14, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Jq2 (May 24, 2017)

Welcome to AT


----------



## IcemanVA (Oct 22, 2015)

Welcome I’m also in VA


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Jpiro (2 mo ago)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## ChasingIt (4 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## NOMADSS (3 mo ago)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Panthers (Aug 30, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## 4x4Ford (Dec 12, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Harrod (2 mo ago)

Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raleel (2 mo ago)

Welcome from WA!


----------



## Overthetop (Jan 26, 2019)

Welcome!!


----------



## Mhayman (Jan 16, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Artys2123 (1 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## NPET51 (Dec 28, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## tkappers (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

